# Czech,DDR,West German??



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a West German line(Tiekerhook) Shepherd but I also like some dogs from DDR and Czech lines.
Can some one give me an honest and neutural opinion on the differences in these 3 lines,other than the looks???

1.Drives??
2.Aggression???
3.Trainability??

So far I have been told that the DDR are the best looking and mature slow.
The Czechs are kind of sharp.
The W.Germans some say are full of drive.

I would just like to hear a thorough answer including the pros and cons to each one!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

That about sums up what I have heard too.

DDR dogs sure are pretty. Too bad there's no pure DDR lines out there anymore, at least not that are readily available, they are all DDR/WG and DDR/Czech crosses now.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always wondered, just how long will the DDR "line" be around. I mean the DDR has not been in existence for over 20 years. Just curious.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I've always wondered, just how long will the DDR "line" be around. I mean the DDR has not been in existence for over 20 years. Just curious.
> 
> DFrost


I completely agree with that! Both my GSDs' moms go BACK to Czech Border partol lines but to call them Czech Border Patrol dogs would be a bit of a streach
Then you have to realize that many of the Czech dogs go back to DDR lines. 
My older dog was sired in the Slavic Republic by a West German dog, then born here in the states. 
It's all about bragging rights! Who's on first! :roll:


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Keep in mind that the old Czech lines are all DDR.

Now some Czech and Slovak lines are show dogs and sporty. AHHHHHHH, the all mighty dollar.

Bryan


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

I understand what you all are saying but the question I am asking is what are the pros and cons to each one of these lines???

1.What seems to be better for protection??
2.What seems to be better for sport??


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jose' Abril said:


> I understand what you all are saying but the question I am asking is what are the pros and cons to each one of these lines???
> 
> 1.What seems to be better for protection??
> 2.What seems to be better for sport??



I know I have a completely different take on this subject, but it doesn't bother me to say it. A particular line really doesn't matter to me. I say that because, I don't buy puppies. When I buy a dog, I can evaluate each specific one for the behaviors I'm looking for. Fortunately, there are plenty to look at. The price continues to rise, but the supply or at least ones to look at, continue to be fairly plentiful. I have purchased two Czech line dogs in the past year. I couldn't tell you a thing about their lineage. It really doesn't matter to me. They both are hell on wheels though which is what I was looking for.

DFrost


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

David brings up a good point. The knowledge of what dogs pass down what traits consistently is of little importance when you have certian working criteria to select for. However from my perspective it's very useful to have as much knowledge as possible. As I produce the kind of dogs David would hopefully be selecting.

With all that in mind, it is very difficult to say what lines produce what. You need to have intimate knowledge of genetics that are in other countries. Far too many people place too much importance on a famous dog in a pedigree of many other dogs, as if that one special dog that went to the World's for six years is somehow responsible for 100% of your puppies genetics. GSD folks are the worst at this, they mention the famous dogs in their pedigree before even showing you their own dog.

The best piece of advice I can give to you is watch the videos out there of dogs competing in Sch, IPO and KNPV for GSDs. Get familiar with genetics of the dogs you like both physically and drive wise. Look for commonalities in the pedigree that are producing what you like. Then search for the kennels producing these dogs and familiarize yourself with the goals of these kennels. 

Years ago I got myself out of GSDs because of health reasons and I was simply out priced for the product. However, before I did this I did look at certain kennels that produced the type of power, civil edge, and drive stamena. I need a dog that can remain in drive for a long time both physically and mentally. Alot of the DDR didnt have that prey drive I wanted. Some of the Czech dogs went too easily into stress related aggression. I did however find some Dutch lines I liked alot.

Keep in mind please, these are my likes. I dont mind a nasty dog from Czech lines, but my biggest problem with two litters was sharpness. Here is where I had a problem. Doing searches such as detection work. You can end with up easy bad bites. A sharp and suspicious can easily be pulled out of hunt drive and notice the other officer running past him and get a nice hello bite. Or a student at a high School while searching lockers. No problem if you are searching for a bad guy.

Again, some kennels I like in Holland, Teikerhook, Herdgang, Van Heukske, Gardefense, Alderik.

Good luck, 
Bryan


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Question on the sharpness of Czech dogs. Please forgive me since I don't participate in dogsport.

I have met a number of dogs in SAR who are definitely Czech lines that are not particularly sharp (or at least don't go into defense at the drop of the hat and are not overtly aggressive). These dogs have had very good prey drive, and have been sound dogs with great temperament. Every time I go somewhere I see more Czech dogs of this type. I don't see a lack of confidence in these dogs. But obviously don't know how they would do if pushed in a real fight. 

In previous years I met more of the Czech dogs who were too sharp to be in the general public or do SAR work. Very reactive, would probably bite anyone regardless of whether or not a threat. Quite a few of these dogs really seemed fearful (hackles up, displacement activities, etc.)


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Question on the sharpness of Czech dogs. Please forgive me since I don't participate in dogsport.
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't believe there are any more TRUE DDR dogs. Through breeding other lines have taken the true DDR dogs out. 

Bryan, I agree with you on the dog lines that you like except one, the Alderik lines. If you get one as and older dog you are ok. If you get one as a pup it takes them longer to mature. Escobar was one of those dogs but when he matured he was hell on four feet.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Dunno about everything else, but my two west lines are very different in temperament...both have high prey drive but it's a very different kind, one is more serious, one I can say is 'sporty'. So I don't think it would be accurate to say what kind of temperament you get, depending on country of origin.


----------

